# Looking for feeding advice (Dorper/Khatadan)



## Rvrfshr (Nov 20, 2011)

My sheep are really FAT!   Have begun gradually cutting down on the pelleted feed (15% protein) over the past month, but they seem to be holding their weight.  Have 5 ewes and a young ram (11 mos. old).  They get all of the hay they can eat and good pasture in the summer months, salt in the form of bricks and about 1 lb of feed per head per day.  They all look very pregnant (except the ram).   They should be due to lamb in Feb-March.

My questions are;

1.  Should I gradually ween them off the feed pellets entirely?  
2.  Should I decrease the amount of hay that is available to them?
3.  Do I need to provide a vitamin/mineral supplement of I take the off the feed entirely?

I understand that over weight sheep can have problems when birthing and that their fertility decreases if they are obese.  

They are wormed on a regular basis, so I believe that this is not the problem.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 20, 2011)

1. I would wean them off of the pellet and then reintroduce it in late January/early Feb (about a month before they're due).
2. Keep hay constant. About 3.5 lbs of hay/head/day should be sufficient for a 150 lb ewe in early/mid gestation.
3. Always keep a mineral available to them 24/7.

Read my sheep care guide (link in signature) and click on "Feeding" -- that should give you a starting point in figuring rations for your sheep.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 21, 2011)

1 lb/head/day is a lot of grain to give ewes in early gestation.  IMO, there's no need to gradually decrease the grain. I'd stop the grain cold turkey and offer them grass hay until the last month of gestation.  They may not even need grain again that last month.  YOu'll just have to keep a close eye on them because fat ewes are more prone to getting ketosis, or pregnancy toxemia.  If you see any ewes start acting sluggish or "off" during her last month of gestation you'll need to act fast to treat her.


----------



## Rvrfshr (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestions.

Am on the case as of this morning's feeding.

Will pick up a vit/mineral block this week.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Nov 24, 2011)

G'day Rvrfshr,I would be interested in reading the typical analysis of the pellets you have been feeding if you could post it....Also when you get your vit/min block if you could post it also(I don't need brand names,just whats in them),regards ,T.O.R.................


----------

